# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Piojo del gato (Felicola subrostratus)

## Azuer

Hola a todos.
Pues eso, otro bichejo parásito, en esta ocasión localizado en el pelo del gato. Cuando son muy abundantes pueden causar una dermatitis, con irritación, pérdida de pelo y formación de heridas en sus hospedadores.

Saludos.















Una hembra con un huevo:







Y un huevo fijado fuertemente al pelo:

----------

ben-amar (08-dic-2013),F. Lázaro (10-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (07-dic-2013),HUESITO (07-dic-2013),perdiguera (07-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Azuer muy ilustrativo el reportaje del piojo.
Muchas gracias.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

